# Treading Water



## Photoninja (Mar 21, 2010)

I am struggling to deal with the idea that my husband is contemplating divorce. I never saw our problems being anything that we couldn't work though, and I never though that he would want to (in my opinion) take the easy way out and find someone new, while we are still married. I dont want to divorce, and I am trying to work things out, but him constantly throwing the fat that some woman online wants him already in my face is becoming more and more heard to deal with. Also him saying I dont know if this is going to work everyday is hard to hear too. I get it they might not work and your unsure, but dont rub it in my face. at least thats how i feel.


----------



## Photoninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Update: I have caught him in several lies concerning myspace and some women he keeps lying to me about. First he hates taking pictures so when i see him taking picture of him self I ask why, he tells me his brother bothered him into updating his pics, only his brother says he never said a word. so he was just bold face lying to my face. and this morning he gets mad at me because he cant figure out how to text this girl back on his cell phone. i told him I would have to have the phone in my hand to figure it out, he throws a fat yelling i need to just tell him how to do it.


----------



## Photoninja (Mar 21, 2010)

ok so a friend helped talk to us and he agreed to work on the marriage , except the first thing that didnt go his way hes angry again and back to "i dont know if this will work". there was a misunderstanding and he got his feelings hurt and right after and for everyday since it happen I have apologized and told him his feeling are valid etc etc, but all i get from his is blam and anger than wont go away or reduce. i dont know what to do now.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

He's cheating. There's nothing you can do unless you find out who he's cheating with, and expose the affair to all his friends and family and ask them to help him see that it's wrong. Contact the other woman's husband and family and tell them that she's cheating with a married man. 

Then step back and let the affair implode.

Then, you can tell him that you will NOT accept a cheating husband, and he can either stop it, or you are divorcing him.


----------

